# Deer Cubed Steak......



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

.... done different! I saw this on another site and tried it out tonite. I rolled mushrooms, sliced bell peppers and onion up in a piece of venison cubed steak, then wrapped in a strip of bacon. Cooked them on the Akorn. Man on man this was good eats. Had some of the veggies left so I chopped up a tater and tossed the taters, all of the left over pepper, shrooms and onion in a foil packet with real butter and tossed the packet on the Akorn too.


----------



## Leadsinker (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks very very good, I think I will be trying this out over the weekend.


----------



## mitrrek (Jun 26, 2011)

Almost looks like braciole. Add some bread crumbs, good marinara and some fresh mozzarella and you're there. Looks great though.


----------

